# Monthly Meet in Sudbury, Suffolk, UK, CO10 7HJ



## SPStudio (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi im looking to arrange a monthly meeting in the Suffolk area in the "Suffolk Photo Studio" would anyone be interested in meeting in the studio doing some photos and having a drink or two?


----------

